# rod building equipment



## Jurys In (Feb 26, 2009)

hoping to learn how to wrap rods and wondering if anyone has any equipment laying around in the way that would help me get started. thanks


----------



## tiburon4me (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi,

I used to wrap many a rods. The best way I've found is/was to find some on netcraft,mudehole.com,ebay, and a few other places. Watch for the sales on mudhole out of orlando. However, building got so pricey,it out did the best rods in business. 

I still have a few blanks left.depends on what you seek. It's harder now a days then 10 yrs ago. But custom is nice. Tell me what you seek,and I'll see what's left. I'm always into trading if it's something I want.

Good luck,

Tiburon4me/Craig

I'll try to help.


----------

